# Introducing Big Bang-my new fullblood doe



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

This is Big Bang, or BB for short. Her sire's nickname is Kapow so thats where the inspiration for her name came from. This little doe I bought for only $100 from a man I used to show for, papers and all. She doesn't have show quality teats so he sold her and her half sister at cull prices. I plan on breeding her and seeing if the trait passes on. If so I'll sell her and her kids as commercial stock. I really hope its just a fluke thing though. She's packed with Eggs and Ryals genetics and her sire has eleven ennoblements in his pedigree.

So what do you guys think? A great bargain buy or what?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she is beautiful. Nice looking doe. TO bad about the teats, what is exactly wrong?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Really nice looking doe!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She's pretty! I had a doe with a fish teat, and ended up getting two doe kids both with correct teats from her. I wouldn't keep any buck kids from mine for breeding though, just in case they passed it on later down the line.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

She has fishteats, an extra one on both sides, making a total of three on each side. And boers can have a maximum of only 2 per side. The man I bought her from and his business partner had been breeding very heavily to her sire for the past two years. Last year no fish teats. This year two out of the three doe kids Robby had were fishteated. And of course they were the best looking two. The other one he said he wouldn't let go for less than $600.

Fishteats in boers don't seem to have a high inheritability...I think in an article I read it was only 22% genetic. And the breeder I work with the most, Ken, has a doe with bad teats that has never passed it on.

Oh, and I forgot to mention BB is only 5 months old.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*WOW!* 
She is beautiful :thumb:

Suellen


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful doe, good price too for full blood.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

she has a Beautiful face. Just make sure to breed her with a buck with great teats. And check the buck yourself, last year i bought a FB buck, and the man said he had great 1-1 teats. I was trimming him this year and he has fish teats.  i guess i shouldhave checked. but he hasnt passed it down. Here's a chart , i think this works both on dairy and meat.

By Dr. An Peischel @ 2001

Low Heritability (10-20%)

Moderate Heritability (25-45%)

High Heritability (50-70%) 
Trait(s) Heritability % 
Birth Interval 5 - 10% 
Birth Weight 30 - 40% 
Number Born 15% 
Motherability 40% 
Weaning Weight 20 - 30% 
Yearling Weight 40% 
Mature Weight 65% 
Milk Yield 25% 
Milk Fat % 55% 
Milk Protein% 50% 
Udder Support 20% 
Teat Placement 30% 
Feed Conversion 40% 
Stature (conformation & Frame) 45 - 50% 
Rear Legs 15% 
Wither Height 40% 
Cannon Bone Circumference 45% 
Carcass weight 45 - 50% 
Quality Grade 40% 
Fat Depth 40 - 45% 
Ribeye (loin) area 40 - 45% 
Cutability % 25 - 30% 
Muscling 40 - 45% 
Temperament 25% 
Scrotal Circumference 50% 
And BTW i think your doe was a good deal even though her teats arent show quality.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice doe ,,as for the fishteats you have a good chance of getting a good teated doeling out of her,they do not always throw them,I agree with AlaskaBoers,breed her with a buck with great teats........ when you do get a good doeling out of her,, breed the doeling (when she is of age) to a good teated Buck also ,you should be good to go................
I also agree with FarmGirl18
Quote :I wouldn't keep any buck kids from mine for breeding though, just in case they passed it on later down the line.............

You can't beat the price you paid and the bloodlines....You go girl ~! :shades:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, I know to breed her to a buck with correct teats. I just have to figure out what buck. For her first time I'm not going to do AI until I know she won't pass it on. Ken's RRD Remington son just died recently and I wanted to breed to him again. I have my buck out of that buck though or I might make a deal with the man I bought her from to breed to his RRD Hammertime son.

Here is my girl's pedigree. I forgot the seller had sent it to me.  

RRD REMINGTON M160 **ENNOBLED** 3/2003 (10095469) 
RRD GAUGE P529 **ENNOBLED** 7/2004 (10136756) 
RRD MS. M27 *ENNOBLED 11/2003* (10068309) 
RRD POW S889 **ENNOBLED** 1/2006 (10211104) 
RYALS TOPBRASS *ENNOBLED 2001* (10043943) 
RRD P450 (10136527) 
RRD MAGNUM'S BEAUTY *ENNOBLED* (10043948) 
Sire: JFJ JERICO FARMS T101 (10300798) 
EGGSORCIST *ENNOBLED 10/2001* (10038430) 
EGGSONERATE *ENNOBLED 2002* (10071320) 
EGGSQUISITE *ENNOBLED 2002* (10020969) 
JFJ JERICO FARMS S67 (10222419) 
EGGSFILE *ENNOBLED* 3/00 (10020970) 
EGGS MAPLE **ENNOBLED** 5/2005 (10081509) 
EGGSCESSIBLE (10043853) 

Boondock's Doe # 1 DOB 22 Feb 2008

TOP GUN NO 2 *ENNOBLED* 7/2000 (96151003) 
EGGSFILE *ENNOBLED* 3/00 (10020970) 
 EGGSPENSIVE *ENNOBLED 02/2001* (10002306) 
*WOODROW (*I00083031) 
GAR ADUWA-SASQUATCH *ENNOBLED* (96212013) 
EGGS SASSY (10039299) 
MIDNIGHT (10001987) 
Dam: BOONDOCKS KASSIE (10319385) 
SCHULZ SANGO (96123005) 
*S.A. YELLOW 52 (*I00258035) 
SCHULZ ZAMBEZI (95346035) 
*WAC XCLAMATION SA (*I01117116) 
1960 K10 (10062625) 
*CJG L39 SA (*I99196125) 
*RAM H MELAINE (*I8167094)


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Holy Moley! what a pedigree!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! That is a really nice pedigree! Congrats on such a good buy! Hopefully you'll get some nice doe kids from her w/ correct teats.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

im going to sound bad but , that goat looks pretty small for 5 months and a fullblood. she has a long steep rump and isn't super muscular. i don't think the limit is two teats on one side. i've seen does in the ring with four to a side. i've never seen one with fish teats that hasn't been kicked out though. i just got back from a boer show and a lady cut a fish teat off her doe with the clippers so it wouldn't be DQ'd


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Actually she's big for her age. The top of that pen is up to my chest and I'm 5'8" tall. She's close to the size of some of the full grown does.

Her rump is a bit steep but its not as bad as the picture makes it seem. She's standing a bit under herself so it exagerates the problem. And she's way too overconditioned for my taste, hiding a lot of her natural muscling. Roby was trying his hand at show finishing the doe kids. Thats how they like them in ABGA shows. ><

"Does should have well formed udders with good attachment with the number of functional teats not to exceed two per side." This is pulled from the ABGA standard. They can have more teats per side but thy can't be functional. I'm hoping my doe's teats don't have orifices so she can be shown later on. Some people do cut fish teats off at birth but I find that unethical. And it can cause udder problems later on since the udder with be thinner at that point, causing a hernia like phenomena.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

see she doesn't look like she has as much muscling as she could have. you could stick her to a high protein-low fat diet for a month or so and that should lower the fat and express the muscling as well as to further develop it.

even if the book says it, i've seen does with alot of teats win shows


----------

